# testing new TUG feature



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2013)

for those of you who have ever submitted reviews to TUG (since the new system in 08)...you can now log in and see a log of all your stays!

http://tug2.com

you will see a new link near the top where you log in titled:

*My Timeshare Reviews*


this will eventually (I hope) tie into something larger coming later this year =)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cool . . . mine worked perfectly.  I didn't realize I had written so many reviews with TUG (21 in total).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, I had 26 over a 6 year period.  I didn't realize I had submitted that many.


----------



## presley (Sep 2, 2013)

I was surprised by how many I wrote, too.  I feel like such a blabber mouth.  :ignore:


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm falling behind. A paltry 14 for me.

Would have been many more, but if we came back from a TS stay and there is already a recent review, I didn't see any sense in just adding a 'Me Too'. 

Hard to imagine my not just submitting my usual diarrhea of the keyboard to the review section.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow - only 25 reviews from me?  We've stayed so many places that I didn't leave reviews for.  Time to buckle down and do more reviews!


----------



## susieq (Sep 2, 2013)

Way cool!! Nice feature!!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2013)

+1 for me feeling like a blabbermouth.  But I must say, after reading over a few, I do like the way I write reviews. I wonder if anyone actually reads them but me? 

Thanks for the nice feature, Brian.  I know you give membership extensions for writing reviews, and longer extensions for writing "we need a new review of this resort."  Is the promised feaure coming later this year along those same lines?  Like a way to calculate how much/many extensions to an existing membership we have?  I know sometimes the numbers get jumbled up in the shuffle.

Dave


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 2, 2013)

I like it.     It seems to be showing all mine


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 2, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> I like it.     It seems to be showing all mine



Nope, it's showing all of mine!:hysterical:

I'm not laughing at you, it just struck me funny because we are clicking on a link that says "My Timeshare Reviews."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2013)

*I Partly Resemble That Remark.*




massvacationer said:


> I like it.     It seems to be showing all mine


New feature is outstanding !  

My compliments to the Grand Pro.

Not all the timeshare reviews I sent in got listed.  A write-up of our 2005 week-long stay at Taranova Imperialakes (Mulberry FL) is not listed, although it is still viewable in the _TUG Resort_ Reviews section.  Other old reviews might be unlisted, too, I don't know.  (I'll check.)

One review I provided is listed twice.

( Not complaining.  Just noting. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2013)

anything before 2008 likely wont be listed there as its not linked to your "membership account"...since that didnt even exist before the new system.

the review however will still be on the review page.


I dont know of any realistic way to go in and link the thousands of reviews prior to 2008 to the member accounts (other than manually).


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> New feature is outstanding !
> 
> My compliments to the Grand Pro.
> 
> ...




Check the dates. Brian said "since 2008."

Dave


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice feature, Brian.  Thanks!

"I wonder if anyone actually reads them but me?"

I know people read mine, because I get email questions.  So Brian, you know people are using the reviews.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2013)

classiclincoln said:


> I know people read mine, because I get email questions.



I figure if I get questions, either my review was incomplete or wasn't clearly written. Once in a while I get a question totally unrelated to the resort- like someone wanting in-town restaurant recommends. It's a review, not a travelogue.

Jim


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought I'd put in a couple of reviews that I didn't see, but I can't prove that I wrote them.  I also have had a couple of rare questions from people so people are reading them.  I know I read about each resort before I go there.

I like the new feature thanks!

Sue


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Good Catch.*




BMWguynw said:


> Check the dates. Brian said "since 2008."


Did not notice that. 

Thanks. 

 No loss -- lots of pre-2008 review information could be out of date by now.

Thanks again.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA​


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2013)

while we will always keep the reviews posted if a member took the time to submit them, it is of note that the actual "ratings" for resorts only go back 7 years to reflect more recent changes (for better or worse) at resorts.

Eventually you will be able to link this page publicly in your signature line here on the forums so everyone can easily see your reviews and timeshare history (should you choose to make it public anyway)


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> while we will always keep the reviews posted if a member took the time to submit them, it is of note that the actual "ratings" for resorts only go back 7 years to reflect more recent changes (for better or worse) at resorts.
> 
> Eventually you will be able to link this page publicly in your signature line here on the forums so everyone can easily see your reviews and timeshare history (should you choose to make it public anyway)




Nice job!  And the TUG gifts just keep on coming! 

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 3, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> anything before 2008 likely wont be listed there as its not linked to your "membership account"...since that didnt even exist before the new system.
> 
> the review however will still be on the review page.
> 
> ...



I actually have a three listed that date back to 2007.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2013)

it is possible that some of the closer/cutoff reviews were imported under your username....but its hit or miss on that.


----------



## eal (Sep 3, 2013)

Way cool! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is cool. I like the new feature. Though it doesn't look like I have done a good job on reviewing all the resorts we have visited. Only 7 reviews even though we have been two 15 different resorts, and some multiple times. Guess I need to keep better track of resorts/stays I have reviewed and which ones we haven't.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 3, 2013)

very nice, I see 24 reviews for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> +1 for me feeling like a blabbermouth.  But I must say, after reading over a few, I do like the way I write reviews. I wonder if anyone actually reads them but me?
> 
> Thanks for the nice feature, Brian.  I know you give membership extensions for writing reviews, and longer extensions for writing "we need a new review of this resort."  Is the promised feaure coming later this year along those same lines?  Like a way to calculate how much/many extensions to an existing membership we have?  I know sometimes the numbers get jumbled up in the shuffle.
> 
> Dave



I think this would be a great additional feature. To know which reviews have unused membership extensions or ad credits attached would be handy. I think I know what I have, but no way to really confirm until my membership comes up for renewal.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I must be doing something wrong.  When I log in I don't see the link brian refers to


----------



## kwindham (Sep 4, 2013)

never mind, I see it now.  Duh to me'


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 4, 2013)

*Reviews I didn't write. *

I found it interesting that there are reviews there that I didn't write, and the dates all seem to be in the same time frame. I apparently visited a lot of resorts the last month or so. LOL!  
This is a great idea, though, and must have required a lot of work.  Thanks for doing it.  It's a wonderful, helpful addition to TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2013)

you see reviews on your page that you didnt write?


----------



## pammex (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow great asset to the site.  Took me awhile to actually find it..duh!  

I have 30 plus reviews so I must be the blabbermouth..yikes...and I know of quite a few I did not submit...shame..

Thanks this is great...:whoopie:


----------



## overthehill (Sep 9, 2013)

*Nice feature, but...*

When I went to the link, I found that many of my postings prior to 2005 were not listed. I recall somewhere around that time you folks went through a computer update and many of my postings disappeared. I returned to a few and found the photos I submitted are still on the photo page but my review had disappeared. For example, my reviews of the Allen House in London, Cromer Country Club in Cromer, England and the Moness Country Club in Scotland have my photos but not the reviews I submitted. Reviews as far back as 2002 (prior to 2005) are gone. No matter. It's still a nice feature. Thanks for updating the system to allow us quick access to refresh our memories.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

overthehill said:


> When I went to the link, I found that many of my postings prior to 2005 were not listed. I recall somewhere around that time you folks went through a computer update and many of my postings disappeared. I returned to a few and found the photos I submitted are still on the photo page but my review had disappeared. For example, my reviews of the Allen House in London, Cromer Country Club in Cromer, England and the Moness Country Club in Scotland have my photos but not the reviews I submitted. Reviews as far back as 2002 (prior to 2005) are gone. No matter. It's still a nice feature. Thanks for updating the system to allow us quick access to refresh our memories.



Read posts #1 and #12 again. Anything before 2008 won't show up in the link.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Sep 9, 2013)

*My first (and a recent) review does not show.*

I recently posted my first review for Lehigh Resort back on July 25, 2013, however, being a 'newbie', I did not check the box to show as mine (wasn't sure what info would be shown). I've since added to (checked the box) the two other reviews I've posted.

Is there some way to add my "RichardG" moniker so I can keep track over time of my reviews? 

To all, yes I read lots of your reviews! They are always interesting and helpful. 

I started out submitting reviews for restaurants on Tripadvisor and since joining Tug in June have made myself a commitment to add a review for each Resort we visit. Just stayed at a little resort in Orlando last week and plan to post review soon. 

One last thought/comment/suggestion... On Tripadvisor you can leave a 'helpful votes' for a review you found useful. Is that something that the Tug system could be modified to do? That way folks would get positive feedback from their reviews by knowing someone appreciated their effort.

RichardG (still a newbie)


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

doesnt matter if you checked the box or not, your review submitted by you is linked to you.

the "show username" only hides or displays your name on the review itself.

the voting idea isnt bad...ill have to file that thought away.


----------

